# Spraying water on your cigar...



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Has anybody heard of this? I have seen it discussed for smoking ISOM's and from what I read, it has no ill effects, and the stick does not crack or split. Even in low temps. I am not saying to soak the cigar, just spray it with distilled water, and rub the droplets into the wrapper so it is damp not soaked...The smoke will taste better, burn perfectly, and not split (or so I am told). How about it expierenced puffers... ? And dont pick on me!!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I usually like my Cubans dryer than my non-Cubans so I don't think I would want to mist them with anything.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah, this seems to be the popular topic on the forums lately. The history of "wetting" cigars started along time ago and when I first started into cigars in the mid 60's a cuban gentlemen who was about 40 years old at the time explaiined to me that he was taught to "wet" the cigar by licking the cigar from head to foot until the entire cigar was moist. This was done for a couple of reasons, one was to keep the outside wrapper from unravelling and secondly to help the cigar burn better and not tunnel or canoe. In those days humidification was not like it is today and cigars tended to be bought and sold without a whole lot of regard for being properly humidified. Todays premiums are very well taken care of and do not experience the same kinds of issues that went on back then. Will it increase flavor? I am not an advocate for doing this but some swear by it. I guess the only way to really tell is to try it yourself and see what you think. I'd pretty much do anything that made my cigar any better so who's up to do this and review it for us? I plan on doing this when the weather gets better,,,at present its in the teens and I'm not smoking anything when it's like Iceland outside.


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

My curiosity is peaked. I will do a couple of El Rey's this weekend. Are there any specific instructions? Should I use distilled water or just lick it down?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

There is a rather large thread on another forum where it was discussed heavily.

The beliefe is that it will keep the wrapper cooler maintaining the smooth smoke ( At least thats what I get out of it)


If I can find the thread I might cut and paste some of the better parts.

one of the ways it is done is to actually run water on/along the cigar uncut under a facuet. the details are a lil iffy right now to me.




Shawn


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm not into this idea at all... but I'll check back to see how it turns out for you guys.

My vote would be to use distilled water in your tests, though... otherwise, we can't replicate the results without you sending out spit bombs to the rest of us.

[ok, wow, I grossed myself out]


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I will be trying this when its not winter here in Canada

It comes highly recommended by some people I respect (and doubt they would turn me wrong).

Try it what are you out $ 5.00 for a pc then you will know. If it makes your cigars even better - is that not worth $ 5.00?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

K Baz said:


> I will be trying this when its not winter here in Canada
> 
> It comes highly recommended by some people I respect (and doubt they would turn me wrong).
> 
> Try it what are you out $ 5.00 for a pc then you will know. If it makes your cigars even better - is that not worth $ 5.00?


I have to agree with the point that those who are doing it are pretty cigar savvy and really doubt that they would ruin an investment or enjoyment.

I havent done it and probably wont till I can tell more from my cigars as is.

Shawn


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cigary said:


> when I first started into cigars in the mid 60's a cuban gentlemen who was about 40 years old at the time explaiined to me that he was taught to "wet" the cigar by licking the cigar from head to foot until the entire cigar was moist.


Im familiar with this too. In fact, Gary, I did this to the sticks I just sent you! :evil:


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

i do it primarily with longer smokes and when it's really hot/cold and dry outside. primarily when it's hot and dry; if it's cold, i find that the heat from the cherry will create condensation and moisten the stick.


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

I dont know but i think i would feel a bit uncomfortable watching some dude lick a cigar up and down before he puts it in his mouth, cuz "it burns better that way". lol


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> Im familiar with this too. In fact, Gary, I did this to the sticks I just sent you! :evil:


Lol,,,God Bless you Don, I'd expect nothing less from my favorite brother.:kicknuts:


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I read this on another forum as well, on there it was said that you run it under the tap quickly once or twice and then wipe off the excess. I would assume you do this with the foot end up so as not to saturate the foot. The natural oils in the wrapper leaf would keep it from absorbing too much.

The distilled water shouldn't make much of a difference as you are not concerned with leaving deposits behind as it evaporates. If you've got really horrid tap water it might affect the cigar, otherwise it seems like that should be fine.

Like Gary said, it's a hot topic on the forums lately. I understand it in theory but it seems odd.. however, I'll probably try it out.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i use my mouth to wet them. stick one end in,wet it a bit,flip and repeat. not recommended for freezing temps though for obvious reasons.
you can actually pick up some of the cigar flavors this way also...


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I think Bill Clinton used the Monica method to do this.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I think Bill Clinton used the Monica method to do this.


i don't get it THAT wet...lol


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I tried it today on two different Partagas Mille Fleurs. The cigar burned perfectly, and tasted much smoother. I used a spray bottle with distilled water, and gave the stick two squirts while turning it. I shook off the excess, and gentlt ran my finger up and down the cigar to overcome the surface tension of the water, and get it to soak in.. After about 5 mins. the cigar was ready to smoke. It looked 'rugged', but smoked perfectly! I should have taken some photos, I will do that tomorrow. Try it , it does work!

Here are some quotes about it...

It takes the bite or tannin off on young cigars. I think it is a worthwhile method on new cigars if you don't like them so bitey. Does not harm cigar at all, so don't be affraid to try it out. 
With keeping the entire cigar at a higher RH, the filler, binder and wrapper are all at a higher humidity level. This often will result in a poor burn, and bitter or off flavors. Wetting the wrapper only allows your cigars "insides" to still be at the lower RH. 

According to MRN as you smoke the heat from the burning end dries out the wrapper just before the burn. This can cause the wrapper to get a bit harsh, especially if you're smoking a bit faster than you should. Wetting the wrapper counteracts that moisture loss to some degree.

Dont remember if **** mentioned this, but while wetting you will see that the water just beads right off, it doesn't act like a sponge but more like waxed car. Rub the beads into the cigar and let the cigar sit for a few minutes. The wrapper will get kinda ugly looking, as you will see the imperfections of the binder leaf beneath, but trust me, it will smoke just fine. 

Just tried this on an 00 Punch churchill. Very nice. It didn't remove all the tannic bite (and let's face it, that's part of the charm of habanos), but it mellowed it so it wouldn't overpower the other flavors. It's about 45 degrees here in the garage, but I'm having zero wrapper issues and the burn is razor sharp (better than usual with the sale sticks). Draw is perfect.

Sounds like it may be a winner...


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

havanajohn said:


> Dont remember if **** mentioned this, but while wetting you will see that the water just beads right off, it doesn't act like a sponge but more like waxed car.


What is the **** out word??

Also glad to hear another person say they had success with this method should encourage a few more to jump in. I can't wait till its smoking season again in Saskatchewan


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

A friend and I tried this today on 2 Trinidad Reyes...I cant actually say it made the experience better...but I can DEFINATELY say it didnt hurt it at all.


----------



## necrozen (Dec 28, 2009)

I have some consuegras I don't mind mucking with. I'll try a light misting and report back just to see what happens. Honestly though, just thinking about it, it doesn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Very, very interesting... Makes some sense...

I'll have to give it a shot. I'm sure it'll be a bit odd to me the first time.


----------



## quesadilla (Dec 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I think Bill Clinton used the Monica method to do this.


WOAHH lol I thought metallic like flavor's in a cigar was not a positive, I shall try this method and report back!!!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

WTG John! Since we talked the other day about this I've been so curious! Seems it's a success! I'll give it a try later this week! Thanks for the writeup bro.


----------



## necrozen (Dec 28, 2009)

Well I'm back from the experiment.

My subject was a Connie #9 mostly because I don't really have anything else I'd like to sacrifice at the moment. The Connie had been resting for only 2 months, so take that as you will. I held her by the head and misted her evenly with the spray bottle I use to charge my beads, very lightly and evenly. I then went outside to smoke. By the time I got out there, the mist had absorbed completely.

She lit fine - great, in fact. And she burned straighter than any Connie I've smoked. She only went uneven once in the smoke and soon corrected herself. The taste really wasn't affected. Since she needed about another 4 months of rest, she didn't taste great, but that's to be expected. Smoked her all the way down with no trouble.

I didn't expect this to work, so color me surprised. I think I might step it up next time and try this with a punch to see how it affects taste, since burn seems to have benefited.

Man, I feel like Professor Cigar over here or something lol.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

In March of '08, I shared a cigar with a fellow at a training 'conference' with me. He immediately stuck the foot in his mouth, and drew it out (about 1/3rd of the cigar was in his mouth). 

I asked him just what the H E L L he was doing, and he confidently explained that he knew very well what he was doing, but did not explain to me WHY he did it. I figured it out by myself, that if you wet the foot just a bit, the cigar burns more evenly. I've appreciated this bit of advice and used this method over the last two years or so.


----------



## necrozen (Dec 28, 2009)

jwise said:


> In March of '08, I shared a cigar with a fellow at a training 'conference' with me. He immediately stuck the foot in his mouth, and drew it out (about 1/3rd of the cigar was in his mouth).
> 
> I asked him just what the H E L L he was doing, and he confidently explained that he knew very well what he was doing, but did not explain to me WHY he did it. I figured it out by myself, that if you wet the foot just a bit, the cigar burns more evenly. I've appreciated this bit of advice and used this method over the last two years or so.


Suppose there's more to this than there appeared to be. As many tastings as I go to, I'm surprised I never saw anyone do this before.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

necrozen said:


> Suppose there's more to this than there appeared to be. As many tastings as I go to, I'm surprised I never saw anyone do this before.


And you wouldn't, unless you're an old codger. It was Zino Davidoff who draped the specter of disapproval over the practice, back in the '70's(?) Prior to his canonical pontification, the practice was pretty widely applied.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> It was Zino Davidoff who draped the specter of disapproval over the practice, back in the '70's(?) Prior to his canonical pontification, the practice was pretty widely applied.


Interesting... The gentleman who I learned this from said he got it from an old-timer.


----------



## NonSpecific (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm guessing most of y'all have never smoked a blunt!! Haha...anyways...I honestly think it would be unnecessary for a well maintained cigar. If humidity levels are kept in check then it should not need to be licked or dampened with water.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Good work, Justin! That's 2-for-2! And Nathan, I think the key word there is "need". One might not "need" to replace their exhaust with a high-performance one, but it sure sounds nice and gives a little bit of hp gain! =D


----------



## necrozen (Dec 28, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Good work, Justin! That's 2-for-2! And Nathan, I think the key word there is "need". One might not "need" to replace their exhaust with a high-performance one, but it sure sounds nice and gives a little bit of hp gain! =D


Right on, man. Interesting experiment. Anything that helps a Connie be a better experience (I'm a poor writer), is something I'd like to keep in my toolbelt!


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

OK, so I tried this twicw this weekend. I am sold. In my noobish opinion it made noticable difference in the cigar both times. 
Pros:
I like the way it makes the Cigar look.
The 2nd one I licked, I liked the taste.
Cigar seemed to burn extremely even, and cooler, if that is possible. 
Cons:
There were NO negative effects.
Consider me a Wetter from now on.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> And you wouldn't, unless you're an old codger. QUOTE]
> I resemble that remark. :thumb:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

And most of you guys thought I was crazy...


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Yeah, this seems to be the popular topic on the forums lately. The history of "wetting" cigars started along time ago and when I first started into cigars in the mid 60's a cuban gentlemen who was about 40 years old at the time explaiined to me that he was taught to "wet" the cigar by licking the cigar from head to foot until the entire cigar was moist. This was done for a couple of reasons, one was to keep the outside wrapper from unravelling and secondly to help the cigar burn better and not tunnel or canoe. In those days humidification was not like it is today and cigars tended to be bought and sold without a whole lot of regard for being properly humidified. Todays premiums are very well taken care of and do not experience the same kinds of issues that went on back then. Will it increase flavor? I am not an advocate for doing this but some swear by it. I guess the only way to really tell is to try it yourself and see what you think. I'd pretty much do anything that made my cigar any better so who's up to do this and review it for us? I plan on doing this when the weather gets better,,,at present its in the teens and I'm not smoking anything when it's like Iceland outside.


Yea, I remember this practice from when I was a kid. I'm a geezer as well. In fact, I often moisten my smokes if they look a little dry. I lick them or use my lips to get them a bit moist.
All my uncles and my grandfathers smoked cigars. None of them had humidors. They bought a box of their favorites, put the box on a shelf and smoked them out of the box until they were gone. They would bite the tip off the cigar, wet it all over, and light it with a Zippo or a match. No distilled water!! No cutters, no butane, no travel 'dors. Nothing fancy, they just smoked and enjoyed. And none of them worried about smoking inside. We are way too anal about our smokes and the etiquette of smoking. Relax, enjoy!!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Arnie said:


> They would bite the tip off the cigar, wet it all over, and light it with a Zippo or a match. No distilled water!! No cutters, no butane, no travel 'dors. Nothing fancy, they just smoked and enjoyed. And none of them worried about smoking inside. We are way too anal about our smokes and the etiquette of smoking. Relax, enjoy!!


OK, OT here but interesting. I went to an event a couple months back and got to meet Carlos Fuente. He keeps a cigar burning mostly non-stop. At one point he pulled one out of his bag and one of the attendees saw him do it and immediately offered him a cutter, Sr. glanced at it, scrunched his face up a bit and shook his head... then bit the cap off and fired it up. You could tell by his reaction to the cutter that he was like "I don't need that thing!"


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> OK, OT here but interesting. I went to an event a couple months back and got to meet Carlos Fuente. He keeps a cigar burning mostly non-stop. At one point he pulled one out of his bag and one of the attendees saw him do it and immediately offered him a cutter, Sr. glanced at it, scrunched his face up a bit and shook his head... then bit the cap off and fired it up. You could tell by his reaction to the cutter that he was like "I don't need that thing!"


Gotta love that old school action.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Maybe I'm the only guy here that feels this way... but I really don't see a point to this. A well humidified cigar shouldn't need wetting, and it's just the wrapper anyway. If you guys can tell a positive difference then fine, go for it. But to me it's just odd and another step that I don't need the hassle of doing. I've never had a problem with my sticks by not doing this and they always taste great so I figure what's the point? I also wonder how much of this is the placebo effect. I'm really not trying to be a naysayer or Negative-Nancy, just throwing my opinion out there. :ms


Rev.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Rev2010 said:


> Maybe I'm the only guy here that feels this way... but I really don't see a point to this. A well humidified cigar shouldn't need wetting, and it's just the wrapper anyway. If you guys can tell a positive difference then fine, go for it. But to me it's just odd and another step that I don't need the hassle of doing. I've never had a problem with my sticks by not doing this and they always taste great so I figure what's the point? I also wonder how much of this is the placebo effect. I'm really not trying to be a naysayer or Negative-Nancy, just throwing my opinion out there. :ms
> 
> Rev.


What you are saying makes perfect sense, if a cigar is well humidified then this should not bee needed, right?

Here's my 2 cents based on trying this out - the cigars burned very well when I did this. However, I can't say that they burned better than if I hadn't done this. I know we've all had an issue with a crack or split opening up on us, even on a well-humidified cigar, I see where this could help alleviate some of those issues by making the wrapper just a bit more 'forgiving'.

I don't know what to make of this, I think it was a joke when I first read it but then got to thinking more about it, then others that I trust chimed in and said they'd tried it with great results.

Either way, it makes for some good cigar discussion. :thumb:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Arnie said:


> Yea, I remember this practice from when I was a kid. I'm a geezer as well. In fact, I often moisten my smokes if they look a little dry. I lick them or use my lips to get them a bit moist.
> All my uncles and my grandfathers smoked cigars. None of them had humidors. They bought a box of their favorites, put the box on a shelf and smoked them out of the box until they were gone. They would bite the tip off the cigar, wet it all over, and light it with a Zippo or a match. No distilled water!! No cutters, no butane, no travel 'dors. Nothing fancy, they just smoked and enjoyed. And none of them worried about smoking inside. We are way too anal about our smokes and the etiquette of smoking. Relax, enjoy!!


Damn Facebook. I went to click the "Like" button and it wasn't there. LOL!

And Rev, I think it comes down to personal preference, like why I choose to put a new exhaust on my car. There's nothing WRONG with the one on there, in fact it works fine, but I want to put a new one on because I perceive the gains as worth the effort and cost of the new exhaust. That's really why any of us make decisions, I think, when it comes down to it. I think. lol! I could allso be fulla boolshiz.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Rev2010 said:


> Maybe I'm the only guy here that feels this way... but I really don't see a point to this. A well humidified cigar shouldn't need wetting, and it's just the wrapper anyway. If you guys can tell a positive difference then fine, go for it. But to me it's just odd and another step that I don't need the hassle of doing. I've never had a problem with my sticks by not doing this and they always taste great so I figure what's the point? I also wonder how much of this is the placebo effect. I'm really not trying to be a naysayer or Negative-Nancy, just throwing my opinion out there. :ms
> 
> Rev.


I respect your opion - and I have not tried this wetting thing first hand so I am only speaking theoretically.

I believe all things are risk/reward. Is the hassel of wetting the cigar prior to smoking going to make the cigar better and or more enjoyable? Thats all it comes down to - if you believe it do it if you don't don't. However we would be delinquent if we did not try it for ourself. It could make you love of cigars even better/stronger or it could give you a wet cigar.

I have the same issue with wine does decanting it make it better? Does letting it breathe make it better? Does the glass its drank from make it better? I try it and decide for myself.

Just like cigars they tell me this or that cigar is the best so I try it compare it and make a personal but informed decision.

I agree cigar smoking seems to be getting tedious - let it sit for 3 months after shipping store it at 60 % for long term aging let it sit for 5 years. Dry box it wet box it. Wet it. etc. but I am a firm believer in pleasure and getting all I can and the best of what it has to offer if it means wetting my cigars it just means I have to find a cuban cigar tap.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> And most of you guys thought I was crazy...


Fear not, John. I still think you're crazy


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

K Baz said:


> I agree cigar smoking seems to be getting tedious - let it sit for 3 months after shipping store it at 60 % for long term aging let it sit for 5 years. Dry box it wet box it. Wet it. etc.


Well, lucky for me I don't do all that. I don't rest them for a long time when I first get them. I don't freeze my cigars and keep my humi between 65%-70% humidity (varies during the seasons but I keep a combo of 65% and 70% Heartfelt tubes). My house is kept between 68-70 degrees in the winter and I cool the house in the summer with AC.

Never had a beetle yet in 2 years I've been smoking cigars, and my cigars smoke wonderfully. Again, not saying that you're all wrong, there may be something to it. I just can't see how spraying a little mist of water on the wrapper would make all that difference.

Rev.


----------



## nicecop183 (Jan 11, 2010)

My uncle practices this method, and to this day, I have no idea why he does this. He usually only smokes when we play cards, and his cigar of choice is usually Swisher Sweets or Phillies. Needless to say, when I handed him a $15 hand made Gurkha, and he licked the entired cigar from head to foot, my jaw dropped in utter amazement!!! Oh well....I guess that's how some guys do it. It's all good!


----------



## iaod816 (Dec 11, 2009)

How long does it take for a cigar to lose the RH of the humi it came out of? Obviously it depends on the RH outside but lets assume its very different than the humi. Wetting the cigar probably maintains the RH for the duration of the smoke... We are heating the cigar to high temps which would cause the RH to change throughout the smoke right?

Maybe too much science/thinking... But I am certainly going to try this!


----------



## TiggaBob (Sep 19, 2009)

Does this wetting apply to people who drybox their cigars to avoid tunneling? It seems that wetting would negate any effects of a drybox.


----------



## Nyght81 (Jan 3, 2010)

nicecop183 said:


> My uncle practices this method, and to this day, I have no idea why he does this. He usually only smokes when we play cards, and his cigar of choice is usually Swisher Sweets or Phillies. Needless to say, when I handed him a $15 hand made Gurkha, and he licked the entired cigar from head to foot, my jaw dropped in utter amazement!!! Oh well....I guess that's how some guys do it. It's all good!


lol, while I was deployed any cigar I got my hands on was extremely dry. One of my buddies over there did this with every cigar, whether it be a swisher sweet or a Montecristo b/c he said it helped it burn more evenly, and the way he did it made it burn evenly while I shook my head and lit my dry cigar and it burned...well...unevenly, lol


----------



## msilbernagel (Sep 10, 2009)

Sounds like part of the joy of this cigar experience is experimenting...

Of course, now, we'll have to add a new category to reviews: "taste of pre-light lick"!!

:rotfl:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Cigary said:


> ...........at present its in the teens and I'm not smoking anything when it's like Iceland outside.


S-SS-SSS-Say it ain't so! 

:sniff:

.


----------



## drake.c.w. (Feb 7, 2009)

Hopefully there's never a reason to spray water on your cigar--- the ONLY reason I can imagine doing something like that would be if there was 1 cigar left in the world and it was about to crumble from being so dry. Even then, I wouldn't smoke it immediately.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Funny I was just thinking when I got back into the "cegar smoking bidness," I did this a few times at the B & M I was a customer of and got some looks like Bill gave to Monica --if you know what I mean. This was something I remember quite clearly and was a thing to do before snipping and lighting back in the day. I thought it was due to the cegars being a bit dryer and so as to control the burn and the taste. I will give er a whirl again and see what happens. Can't see any negative things happening other that my wife looking at me like I've lost my mind--she will probably think I'm so additive that I'm starting to eat the things instead of smoking them---LOL


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been doing this since shortly after this thread began. Last Winter, I had a lot of problems with wrappers cracking, splitting and unraveling, due to our very low humidity (I assumed?). Since I started this, the only smoke I had wrapper problems with was one I didn't spray. This definitely hasn't been a controlled experiment by any means, but it seems to help, and I haven't seen any downside to it, either. If your smokes burn fine straight out of the humidor, I would say it's probably not worth the extra effort, but I'm going to keep doing it, at least until the weather warms up and the humidity gets up to something reasonable.


----------

